# Many Jews Embrace Guns After Tree Of Life Shooting



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/11/14/many-jews-embrace-guns-tree-life-shooting/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good. The only way to defend yourself is being armed and trained.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

It ain't gonna matter. Most jews vote democratic, I don't know why, nature of the beast I guess!!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Any one hear of JPFrg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Any one hear of JPFrg


Yup.

Not a member, but an adherent.



crewchief said:


> It ain't gonna matter. Most jews vote democratic, I don't know why, nature of the beast I guess!!!!


It might increase your understanding of people other than yourself, if you were to look and find out why.

I'm not a "beast," and I don't vote Democrat.
Don't stereotype me.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

The right to defend oneself is not really political at all. Party or ethnic background doesn’t matter. At it’s most basic level, it is a fundamental law of nature. Any being will seek to defend itself from harm by another. Our system of laws is what really confuses the issues involved although, I will agree that those with mental problems should not be allowed access to any weapons, guns, knives, billyclubs, etc.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Not a member, but an adherent.
> 
> ...


Wish I could like twice!

GW


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Most Jews vote Democratic,,,,,,,,,,, PERIOD!!!!!!! Some of you are pretty stupid........ like I said MOST!!!!!! 

Almost forgot I think you're asking me a ? Steve why do they (jews) vote for liberal crap?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

On a philosophical basis, most liberal programs make a lot of sense in terms of their kindness and attempts to try to care for our less fortunate fellow man. On the other side of the issue, factors such as contradictory laws, feelings of extending assistance to those who don’t deserve it or appreciate it or haven’t worked for it, always enter in, and of course the feeling that people who work and pay taxes are willing to take care of their family but don’t want to have to pay for the care of someone else always factor into voter’s decision. I have to admit that I am socially liberal but fiscally conservative and rarely vote for any democrat or liberal sponsored measure. I have worked for years in programs where I see the abuse and scamming going on, so when I get the chance I rarely vote to expand those waste ridden programs.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

crewchief said:


> Most Jews vote Democratic,,,,,,,,,,, PERIOD!!!!!!! Some of you are pretty stupid........ like I said MOST!!!!!!
> 
> Almost forgot I think you're asking me a ? Steve why do they (jews) vote for liberal crap?


crewchief, tone it down a bit, there are no stupid members on this forum. Hurling insults will not help you get your point across.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I can see on that JPFO website that there's a real fight for who is the smartest Jew.... Them saying you don't believe in God if you want gun control is goi n g over real good I bett!!!! That said I'm getting one of those Hitler shirts !!!!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

crewchief said:


> I can see on that JPFO website that there's a real fight for who is the smartest Jew.... Them saying you don't believe in God if you want gun control is goi n g over real good I bett!!!! That said I'm getting one of those Hitler shirts !!!!


"*JPFO has always welcomed people of all religious beliefs (or none) who share a common goal of opposing and reversing potentially deadly victim disarmament policies. You don't have to be Jewish to join JPFO; you just have to love freedom.*"

This is all you need to know about JPFO, as it concerns topics on this forum.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

crewchief said:


> I can see on that JPFO website that there's a real fight for who is the smartest Jew.... Them saying you don't believe in God if you want gun control is goi n g over real good I bett!!!! That said I'm getting one of those Hitler shirts !!!!


Funny how well you can judge entire groups of people. I tend to form my opinions on individuals after observing their words and deeds. I don't believe that all Georgians are loudmouth bigots at all.

GW


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

One of my best friends is Jewish GW. I'm not judging them,,, I just think it's funny as all get up how split they are on this gun issue! I'll bet not many knew it till that JPFO showed up here. I know I didn't know it!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

JPFO was started by people who lived through Nazi Germany and work to prevent the disarming of citizens in this country. They worked very hard to get the truth out against the media spin against guns. They learned from history and don't want to see it repeated.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I gotcha Tony, I've never understood how any off them could be against guns. That said my jew buddy don't believe we should own AR15s or some pistols either. He gets all bent outta shape when I tell him the 2nd ain't for skeet or trap shooters as well. I'm kinda scared to ask him what he thinks about JPFO..... he owns a 20,000 dollar Perrazi but won't talk about AR anythings.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is always to each his own.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Jewish people might have another reason to embrace gun ownership..... Remember what happened to them in WWII ?
My Dad , a WWII vet , told me they were first disarmed....then 6 million were exterminated. 
Dad always told me to never give up my right to bear arms...a armed man can fight for his freedom....slaves can't be allowed to have guns.
You have to disarm the people to enslave a nation .

Freedoms are dangerous....but, They're worth it !
Gary


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Crewchief I am not a fan of the ar platform either now give me a fnfal or a g3 and a few other you get me interested.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

"Many Jews Embrace Guns After Tree Of Life Shooting."

I would too! 'Only a good guy with a gun can stop a bad guy with a gun'


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

crewchief said:


> I gotcha Tony, I've never understood how any off them could be against guns. That said my jew buddy don't believe we should own AR15s or some pistols either. He gets all bent outta shape when I tell him the 2nd ain't for skeet or trap shooters as well. I'm kinda scared to ask him what he thinks about JPFO..... he owns a 20,000 dollar Perrazi but won't talk about AR anythings.


So what? I used to bird hunt with a bunch of old farts who were farmers and ranchers, voted for the most conservative politicians, and were basically about as ******* as they come about most things. The majority of them were against so-called 'assault weapons,' until I and a couple other guys debated them to a standstill on 2A issues that they had been wrong about for 40 years or more. Even then, none of them ran out and bought an AR, even after shooting mine and being delighted with the experience.

People get into 'grooves,' believing things that are not really correct, sometimes for decades, and they don't want to change their minds. The older you get, the more obstinate you get about accepting this, especially if it goes against what your favorite peer group believes. Regardless of whether it is true, it is an insult to any individual to be lumped in with a group that he disagrees with, and be ridiculed for something that doesn't even apply to him. Besides, it is a leftist tactic to tar with a wide brush, and the people you can win over with it are not very good thinkers, and therefore not really worthwhile allies.


----------

